8.8.8.8 down globally? - cenourinhapt
======
cenourinhapt
It was down for around 40 minutes (8.8.4.4 was working ok) from multiple
locations. Portugal in my case, but i have confirmations from India, UK,
Brazil and other countries.

~~~
karmakaze
That's cool to know. I used to use 8.8.4.4 and now I use 1.0.0.1.

------
dubyabee2
Good from CenturyLink Orange County, CA, US

------
vithalreddy
It's Down In Bengaluru India

------
jmnicolas
It's up in France.

------
vectorEQ
up in netherlands

